
Thiel calls for improving science research grant, regulatory processes - jseliger
https://www.bioworld.com/articles/432568-thiel-calls-for-improving-research-grant-regulatory-processes-to-enhance-scientific-innovation
======
dekhn
Questioning double-blind trials when you are a pharma investor with no real
understanding of biology is the height of ignorance.

------
cityzen
For someone that supports Donald Trump and Mark Zuckerberg, I can only imagine
his agenda is self-serving and has to do with money.

